# Susie's Hope



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Susie's Hope - Movie (2013) | LocateTV


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Have you watched it? Is it any good?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

No I haven't....sounds good, but it may get me too angry from the get go to watch. Just thought I'd share for any interested in watching tonight.


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm watching it now. At this point, I don't know what to think. It's only been on 30 minutes.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Update please!? Is it worth watching?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just scheduled it for Friday night. Never hear of UP before.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I caught it thirty minutes in. The premise is good, but it was was dripping with cheesy one liners and I would say the script is sappier than anything on Lifetime. It would be good for a family night movie for those with kids.


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

All in all, it was a nice feel good movie. I didn't like some of the info they stated about pit bulls, but worth watching at least once. I don't know for a fact, but I'm thinking the actual real life Susie the dog played herself in the movie. I'm going to have to look that up now.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It was the real Susie, the later adult dog at least.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll have to watch it later tonight! Would it be a good movie for kids ages 4-8 to watch?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, very family friendly.


----------

